
Show HN: Open Core Admin for Business Executives to Query RDBMS (No-Code/No-SQL) - brainless
https://github.com/brainless/dwata
======
JeromeLDavies
I have listened to this album and really liked the songs in it. All the songs
are really good and are also very meaningful. I would like to ask if you guys
know about big assignments at [https://allessayvikings.com/hirewriters-com-
review/](https://allessayvikings.com/hirewriters-com-review/) and could tell
me about them as I want to use their services.

------
robertahale
Hey, that's a good thing that you are doing work on a software which can help
us in our business work. Well, I am also a business enterprenuer and I was
reading some useful information at
[https://www.ogscapital.com/article/preschool-business-
plan/](https://www.ogscapital.com/article/preschool-business-plan/) where I am
getting some business planning about the pre school. Well, I think this could
be helpful for you also.

------
brainless
Hello everyone,

I am Sumit and I have been working on dwata for the last few months now. The
software is intended to be open core although I have not figured out the best
licensing route. This is early early stage but I want to get some feedback.

The aim is to create a software that really works without any engineering
setup. It (backend, Python) reads DB schema, and generates SQL (including
JOINs and Sub-queries) depending on what tables/columns are selected in the UI
(React app).

I am talking to some founders who have teams and need to query data (business
analysis). Non-technical people get frustrated with SQL and existing tools
usually want engineers to setup Dashboards, and they go the SQL way. I want to
build dwata in a way where there is no SQL in the UX at all. Of course this is
not easy but for vast majority of business users this would positively affect
their lives.

Simple query like "Show me orders from last year where product value was above
$50" needs a 3 table JOIN. If we could get to these without knowing SQL that
would be of value. Please share your thoughts, and thank you for your time.

Kinds regards, Sumit

